
Klejn's Commandments - hoffmannesque
http://laudatortemporisacti.blogspot.com/2017/12/klejns-commandments.html
======
imgabe
> The real question begins with 'who', 'what', 'where', 'when', 'whence',
> 'whither', 'how', and 'why'.

I've never seen 'whence' and 'whither' included in the list of questions
before. I like it though. It's interesting to separate "Where did this come
from?" and "Where was it going to?"

------
vog
A surprisingly large number of the commandments apply more generally to
science as well.

------
AnimalMuppet
Some gems:

> Every scholar has a right to make mistakes—if he makes mistakes correctly.

> Weigh pros and cons on the same set of scales.

> Do not hope for chance and luck. The law of gravitation was created in
> Newton's head and not in the apple.

~~~
ableal
_" 5\. The scholarly world is not a team of friends. What is your discovery is
a loss for someone else. And this someone is usually a prominent and powerful
person. Therefore having made a discovery do not expect universal delight. Be
ready for tough resistance, sudden attacks and a gruelling and lingering war.
A scholar needs talent second and courage first."_

This one seems an elaboration on the concise "It's not enough to succeed.
Others must fail."

(Origin traced at [https://quoteinvestigator.com/2012/08/06/succeed-
fail/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2012/08/06/succeed-fail/) )

